# Seaworld San Diego free to EMS and "immediate family members"



## PiNoYeBoY85 (Jul 12, 2014)

if you google seaworld wildfire, they are giving you and 3 immediate family members free entry to seaworld.

My ambulance company told me about this.  Anyone try it?  I was more interested on how strict they were with the "immediate family members only".  I would rather take my friends.


----------



## Chupathangy (Jul 15, 2014)

They set that up for the guys who worked the fire. So people employed with Cal Fire, Law enforcement, SDEMS, and other fire departments can get in. I'm not sure it applies to the IFT crowd, which in San Diego, is most of the EMTs.


----------

